# Reef for sale



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

Pictures are of a backyard made reef. The joints and legs are color coded so that it can be unbolted, laid down, and then re-assembled. The bottom is 4" angle iron and side legs are 2" angle. Stands around or over 6'. Asking $300 OBO. I can replace the short piece of duct work with a longer one.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Picture doesn't work.


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

I see it. Anybody else?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I see it. Cool idea. We do the same thing for crappie up here.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If you put that in Salt Water the Aluminum wont last very long. With the steel and Aluminum together the Aluminum will dissolve rapidly just like a Zinc on a boat. Also be careful putting anything into Salt water without a authorized permit.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I didn't realize you had to get a permit for a reef. Cool idea design wise though, I bet it would hold fish until it dissolved.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

And i thought that was galvanized, not aluminum.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

tjwareusmc said:


> I didn't realize you had to get a permit for a reef.


*Yes you do, but there are many out there that are not permitted, and were sunk after the new permitting laws.*

*We once had an association around here ran by Captain Paul Redman. We built reefs on the weekend, got them inspected, and then permitted and then sunk them.*


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

Where did the pictures go? I will repost tonight.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I can see them now, IDK what happened before....

It looks nice!


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

David Walters charges you for a permit when you buy a reef from him but I doubt he is getting tags. He will drop your reef anywhere. That includes outside of the permited areas. Any offers?


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

Anybody interested at $200?


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Been building reefs for 16 years!*

That reef won't last 2 years! The aluminum is to thin and the whole thing doesn't weigh enough to survive even a tropical storm that comes close and brings 12-16 foot seas! Sorry for being so blunt but I have put the AC ductwork(300 pieces of it-a truckload) and even compressors housed in big frames and they don't last (they were to light!). The base minimum for a reef should be 1500 pounds and it should be a flow through design so as to allow the massive current during a tropical event to just flow through it!


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

chicken coups weigh 600lbs. Granted they can move from storms and they are flow through. I have been trying to find some scrap expanded metal to use on the sides.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't think you could get that permitted in Alabama. David Walter gets a permit for every reef he sinks, you can count on it.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

go scrap it u may get $50 out of it other than that i wont recomend doing much else with it its not up to alabama code much less fla back in the day that frame would work in the bay and hold fish in 20 ft of water and it still would now but thats against our code of law but maybe u go out one stormy night and it falls off stuff hapens u know but to be honest its worth its weight in scrap metal thats it sorry


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm wondering if you could build it out of something else. Concrete would be good but weigh a lot to get out there. You would need a crain and heavy duty boat. Why don't you contact Capt. Paul Redmon and see how he did it and got permits to drop them.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Good fresh water reef IMHO...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

looks like you could sell it as a condominium for small dogs:thumbup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

get it where you want it and before you drop it tie off cinder blocks to the base, it won't matter if it rusts in a year or 2. Fish will stay around the frame regardless. I'd drop it in the bay personally, if that were legal and all.


----------

